# Bäumchen wechsel Dich: aus 32-Bit mach 64-Bit

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab hier ne 32-Bit VM unter gentoo laufen. Da ich aber inzwischen ne 64-Bit CPU drunter hab stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich daraus ein 64-Bit System machen kann?

Im Prinzip müsste ich doch nur die make.conf an die Architektur/CPU anpassen, neu booten, nen alternativen Kernel bauen und dann irgendwas ähnlich 

```
emerge -eav world 
```

 oder so?

Dann die VM anhalten, VMware umschalten von 32Bit auf 64Bit, starten und den anderen Kernel booten.

Geht sowas?

Wahrscheinlich lohnt sich das aber überhaupt nicht, oder?

----------

## firefly

von 32Bit auf 64Bit würde ich sagen das dein vorschlag funktionieren müsste.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hab das nicht so ganz verstanden, was bei dir 32 und 64 Bit ist. System, VM usw. Für ein natives System gibt es keinen Weg von 32 zu 64 Bit außer einer vollständigen Neuinstallation.

Du kannst aber auf einem 32-Bit System in einer VM auch 64-Bit Systeme laufen lassen.

----------

## tazinblack

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hab das nicht so ganz verstanden, was bei dir 32 und 64 Bit ist. System, VM usw. Für ein natives System gibt es keinen Weg von 32 zu 64 Bit außer einer vollständigen Neuinstallation.
> 
> Du kannst aber auf einem 32-Bit System in einer VM auch 64-Bit Systeme laufen lassen.

 

Also die virtuelle Maschine ist jetzt 32-Bit und soll nachher 64-Bit sein. Früher lief sie auf einer alten Hardware wo unter VMware nur 32-Bit Gastsysteme liefen. Jetzt ist aber ne neuere Hardware drunter und deshalb dachte ich an eine "Migration" nach 64-Bit.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also wenn es geht, dann sag Bescheid. Einfaches Umschalten von 32 auf 64 Bit wäre mir neu.

----------

## Josef.95

Das wäre mir auch neu...

Ein Zitat aus dem AMD64 FAQ

 *Quote:*   

> 2.7 Kann ich mit emerge -e world von meinem x86-System zu einem amd64-System wechseln?
> 
> Aufgrund mehrerer Unterschiede zwischen einer x86 und einer amd64 Installation, ist es unmöglich zu wechseln. Bitte führen Sie eine komplette Neuinstallation durch. Die Installation unterscheidet sich ein wenig von der x86 Variante, bitte nutzen Sie daher das AMD64-Handbuch. 

 

Ich würde brav bei x86 bleiben  :Wink: 

AFAIK wird man auch grade in einer VM  kaum ein Leistungsgewinn feststellen oder messen können.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ich würde brav bei x86 bleiben 
> 
> AFAIK wird man auch grade in einer VM  kaum ein Leistungsgewinn feststellen oder messen können.

 

Ist ganz einfach: Unter 3GB 32 Bit und ab 4 GB 64 Bit. Performance wird sich nicht ändern, du kannst einfach den Speicher nutzen, viel mehr wird sich nicht tun. Und 4GB für eine VM, da sollte der Rechner schon 8GB haben. Die Tatsache, dass die CPU 64 Bit kann bringt in Bezug auf die Performance von Ausnahmen abgesehen gar nichts.

----------

## tazinblack

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Ich würde brav bei x86 bleiben 
> 
> AFAIK wird man auch grade in einer VM  kaum ein Leistungsgewinn feststellen oder messen können. 
> 
> Ist ganz einfach: Unter 3GB 32 Bit und ab 4 GB 64 Bit. Performance wird sich nicht ändern, du kannst einfach den Speicher nutzen, viel mehr wird sich nicht tun. Und 4GB für eine VM, da sollte der Rechner schon 8GB haben. Die Tatsache, dass die CPU 64 Bit kann bringt in Bezug auf die Performance von Ausnahmen abgesehen gar nichts.

 

Da geb ich Dir Recht. Der Hauptvorteil von 64 Bit ist, dass die 4 GB Grenze wegfällt. Ich hab mir eigentlich nur Gedanken gemacht, da ich sonst alles auf 64 Bit hab und mir überlegt hab einen Buildhost zu bauen, auf dem ich alles kompiliere und der aus allem Pakete macht. Die würde ich wiederum verteilen und auf den einzelnen Maschinen installieren. Da hätte ich bloß die Herrausvorderung einigermaßen einheitliche USE-Flags zu verwenden.

Aber in dem Bereich hab ich nicht so wilde Sachen.

Aber das war bisher nur ne Überlegung.

----------

## SinoTech

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab hier ne 32-Bit VM unter gentoo laufen. Da ich aber inzwischen ne 64-Bit CPU drunter hab stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich daraus ein 64-Bit System machen kann?
> 
> Im Prinzip müsste ich doch nur die make.conf an die Architektur/CPU anpassen, neu booten, nen alternativen Kernel bauen und dann irgendwas ähnlich 
> ...

 

Nein, du musst dir vorher einen Cross-Compiler bauen der auf x86 läuft, aber 64Bit binaries erzeugt. Damit musst du dir dann einen 64Bit Kernel bauen und booten. Danach kannst du dir eine 64Bit Toolchain bauen und ein "emerge -e world" machen. Habe das ganze aber noch nie selbst ausprobiert weil es mir zu umständlich war  :Wink: . Eine komplette Neuinstallation ist wesentlich einfacher.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## mv

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Da geb ich Dir Recht. Der Hauptvorteil von 64 Bit ist, dass die 4 GB Grenze wegfällt.

 

Es kommt sehr auf den Chip an. Bei manchen (meist amd) machte sich der Vorteil der Mehrregister bei 64 Bit auch deutlich in der Geschwindigkeit bemerkbar, bei anderen (meist Intel) scheint das weniger der Fall zu sein; vielleicht hängt es aber auch mit MoBo oder anderem zusammen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   Da geb ich Dir Recht. Der Hauptvorteil von 64 Bit ist, dass die 4 GB Grenze wegfällt. 
> 
> Es kommt sehr auf den Chip an. Bei manchen (meist amd) machte sich der Vorteil der Mehrregister bei 64 Bit auch deutlich in der Geschwindigkeit bemerkbar, bei anderen (meist Intel) scheint das weniger der Fall zu sein; vielleicht hängt es aber auch mit MoBo oder anderem zusammen.

 Das liegt wohl auch irgendwie an der Realisierung. Kann man so sagen, bei 64 bit lieber AMD, bei 32 bit Intel.

----------

